# Christmas rush cedar chest!



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Well guys, here is a pic from yesterday morning, and then this afternoon, really a quickie for sure. The small box I built while I was waiting for glue to set...so my little girl has a treasure box....notice the pretty pattern in the cedar? 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=252&stc=1&d=1167078608
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=253&stc=1&d=1167078626
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=254&stc=1&d=1167078733
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=255&stc=1&d=1167078754

The line on the small box is a planer mark that I didn't realize would show as bad, and the black stain on the large chest is the stain left from a nail in the cedar...yes, I found it with the sawmill guys....


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks nice Jay. I like the grain pattern in the cedar.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice... I can almost smell it!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice work Jay! I like the look you achieved with it. That's a nice "blotch" almost a burl looking pattern on the front of the big one where there was a branch. You don't see that in ERC often.
Love that sapwood on top of the little one too.
Good job using the wood to the max effect.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

My daughter came over yesterday afternoon....sitting in the living room, and asked, why did we have the cedar chest in the living room....of course....she gets up and looks, and sees her name inside...:To Jamie with Love, Daddy, 2006, and the tears come on......I asked her if she liked it, or I could keep it and buy her something else today....the tears quit, and the threats began...when I leave, the chest goes with me, and you ain't touching it...mine, it's mine...stay back! :laughing:


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Awesome Jay, I have visions of making something similar. With three kids, the breezeway is constantly covered in mittens, gloves, hats etc. It would be nice to corral stuff like that in one box. I got a line on a guy on the other side of the state that is going to be cutting in a red cedar swamp this winter (if we ever get the cold weather!). I put an order in for about 800 to 1000 bdft of logs. The price was right ($250/1000bdft), I just have to truck it back to my mill. Thank God for my pal with his Metavic gooseneck log trailer. That little beauty runs 2000 bdft with no problems. I think he's going to get about 1000 bdft too. It's supposed to be real nice size stuff too. I was really surprised, the guy was real enthusiastic when we talked. On that side of Vermont, its real built up and there are no mills and very few travel mills in the area so he had basically no outlet for his logs.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

1000 BF is not many logs for a gooseneck you should have no problems!


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

I can't tell you how impressed I am with his trailer. Just a little honda engine that is electric start that powers the hydraulics. I never would have guessed how strong they are on that unit. He can pick up two 16 foot fir logs and swing them like nothing. The trailer is really well balanced too, he runs it with a 3/4 ton and a 1 ton truck. Both just glide that thing down the road like it's nothing. Plus the registration is MUCH less than running a normal 10 wheel log truck. Perfect for his operation (and mine!). 

I'm looking forward to milling some red cedar, it's always fun when you get to try something new. I really like the look of it and it would be nice to have some on hand. I'm getting a nice amount of stock up on hardwoods while I'm working on the kiln but the trouble is that I really like some of the stuff I made and I know I'll have a hard time parting with it. :laughing:


----------

